# MBGFC Limited Tournament aka Monkey Boat



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

So who is fishing? The Green E is planning to fish again this year weather permitting. Just hoping blue water comes within striking distance.

MScontender

Green E


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

problem child is out, we will be on lil kahuna. see you there:usaflag


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be in if they would extend the limit one foot:banghead 

It seems that a lot of boats produce a 33' center console, and that 32' minimum is a bummer...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Next year the MBGFC is allowing up to 39' as long as its outboard powered.


----------



## misslead (Jul 21, 2008)

will be there if the weather holds out . looks like it will be a long ride to good water


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i will be there


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

So, my diesel 35 is out? I used to love that tourney before I got the boat stretched.


----------



## misslead (Jul 21, 2008)

hope the weather cleans up a bit for saturday


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be out there on a 30' pursuit.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like we can put the weather worries behind us. Now it will be a matter of finding blue water within striking distance. Looks like it will either be at the steps/petronius or the spur?? Time will tell;

MScontender


----------



## misslead (Jul 21, 2008)

ive been looking havig seen anything decent yet. has anyone been offshore that would tell


----------

